# Opensuse auf Asus eee installiern?!



## Blackjack89 (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend Leute,
eine Freundin von mir möchte Linux neben dem Windows Betriebssystem auf ihrem Asus eee installiern. Sie hätte gerne Opensuse drauf oder wie das heißt^^ Hab mit Linux allerdings keine Erfahrung. Mir ist eben auf der Arbeit noch erzählt worden das Ubuntu wesentlich komfortabler wäre von der Benutzeroberfläche her. Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wie ich für die Installation vorzugehen hab? Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

MfG 
Niklas


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich verwende neben Windows 7 Ubuntu und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. 

Du solltest während der Installation von OpenSuse gefragt werden, ob du Windows behalten willst oder nicht. Wenn du es behalten willst, wird automatisch ein Bootloader installiert, (grub) welcher dir die Möglichkeit gibt, zwischen OpenSuse und Windows zu wählen. 

Sie kann ja mal ein paar Distributionen ausprobieren, kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2012)

So schwer ist das nicht.
1)Installations CD runter laden
2)CD Brennen oder mit LiLi auf einen USB Stick spielen.
3)Von CD/USB booten und den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen

Das gilt für alle halbwegs aktuellen Linux Distributionen.

Ob es jetzt Suse sein muss sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich persönlich mag (Debian)Mint mit Cinnamon, andere schwören auf Ubuntu, wieder andere mögen Fedora und die "harten" gehen eher in Richtung Arch, Gentoo etc(bei denen klappt dann das oben beschriebene auch nur eingeschränkt).


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal für die hilfreichen Typs. Wie sieht es denn mit der Partion aus, wo ich das ganze hin installiere? Nehm ich da im Falle des Laptops einfach die größte wo auch Windoof drauf ist?


----------



## Jimini (18. Oktober 2012)

Nein, das Linux-System braucht selbstverständlich eine eigene Partition. Ich glaube aber, dass das Setup anbietet, die Partitionen entsprechend zu bearbeiten.

Allerdings muss dazu gesagt werden, dass zumindest die Desktopumgebung KDE auf den langsameren EEEs ein wenig Geduld auf Seiten des Nutzers erfordert, da KDE alles andere als ressourcenschonend ist. Auf dem EEE meiner Freundin läuft Kubuntu gut, aber lädt teilweise spürbar nach.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ne 120 GB Festplatte drin hast die voll Windows zugefügt ist, wird diese einfach verkleinert und dann die ext4 Parition in der größe deiner Wahl dort angelegt und linux installiert. Wenn du von der openSUSE DVD installierst kannst du die Desktop Umgebung aussuchen. openSUSE integriert zwar toll in KDE aber etwas leichteres wie XFCE wäre für ein Netbook sicherlich besser.


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ne 120 GB Festplatte drin hast die voll Windows zugefügt ist, wird diese einfach verkleinert und dann die ext4 Parition in der größe deiner Wahl dort angelegt und linux installiert. Wenn du von der openSUSE DVD installierst kannst du die Desktop Umgebung aussuchen. openSUSE integriert zwar toll in KDE aber etwas leichteres wie XFCE wäre für ein Netbook sicherlich besser.



Ok soweit verständlich. Ja sie möchte unbedingt openSuse drauf haben, da es auch bei ihr an der FH verwendet wird. Ich will ihr da nicht reinreden wenn sie es unbedingt haben will. Also Opensuse runterladen, auf CD brennen un es kann losgehen? Dann vermutlich einfach dem Installationsassistenten folgen. Bekomm das Ding heut Abend in die Hand gedrückt. Werd mich die Tage dransetzen und mal schaun wie weit ich komm. Falls Fragen auftauchen sollten, werde ich mich nochmal an euch wenden. Ist ja genug kompetentes Personal vorhanden hier  Danke soweit an euch für die Tipps!

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2012)

Wobei ich mich schon ein bisschen frage warum sie das nicht einfach selbst macht. Gerade wenn es an der FH Standard ist sollte es ihr dort doch auch jemand erklären können.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich schon ein bisschen frage warum sie das nicht einfach selbst macht. Gerade wenn es an der FH Standard ist sollte es ihr dort doch auch jemand erklären können.


 
Das stimmt. 

Also wenn das Ding ein DVD Laufwerk hat würde ich einfach die DVD Version herunterladen oder die Netzwerk Version, bei der dann während der Installation die ausgewählten Sachen aus dem Internet heruntergeladen werden (dafür das Ding einfach an ein DHCP fähigen Router anschliessen).

Einfach dem Installer folgen der erklärt sich von selbt.

Weiß nicht ob im eee ein 64 Bit fähiger Prozessor verbaut ist aber ab 2 GB RAM ist das OK darunter wird er zu oft auf die Festplatte auslagern da dann eher zu 32 Bit greifen, was etwas niedrigere RAM Anforderungen hat. Mit meinem Nutzungsverhalten komme ich beim Surfen mit mehreren Tabs und 3-4 weiteren Programmen auf max 1,1 GB von 2 GB die bei mir verbaut sind. Nach dem hochfahren sind bei mir ca. 300MB genutzt bei einem 64 Bit System mit XFCE und keinen extra Diensten.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2012)

"EEE PC" ist ja mittlerweile ein Sammelbegriff für kleine Notebooks von Asus. 
Welche Hardware das gegebene hier mit bringt solltest du auf jeden Fall klären bevor du über sowas wie sparsamere Oberflächen etc. nachdenkst.

Der Ur EEE und ein aktuelles Modell mit z.B. einem E-450 von AMD drin sind da schon zwei vollkommen verschiedene Kaliber.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Oktober 2012)

Kommt auch ein bisschen drauf an was sie an der FH benutzen, ob dort die ganzen KDE Anwendungen benutzt werden. Wenn man alle Effekte in KDE ausstellt ist das auch nicht so der Hardwarefresser. Finde KDE selbst aber schrecklich unübersichtlich. KDE Anwendungen wie KMail lassen sich aber auch mit anderen Desktops nutzen, aber sich sehr an das was sie an der FH hat anzulehnen ist sicherlich nicht falsch.


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich schon ein bisschen frage warum sie das nicht einfach selbst macht. Gerade wenn es an der FH Standard ist sollte es ihr dort doch auch jemand erklären können.



Aja weil ich ihr halt den Gefallen tun wollte, aus verschiedensten Gründen  Ich muss euch auch sagen, dass mir Begriffe bzw Abkürzungen wie KDE ungefähr gleich null sagen^^ ist doch bestimmt auch was Linuxspezifisches oder? Also den eee den sie hat, is von 2011. Hat nen Intel Atom mit 2*1,66 GHz und 2gb Ram hat sie selbst nachgerüstet, hat auch funktioniert.


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Oktober 2012)

Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Aja weil ich ihr halt den Gefallen tun wollte, aus verschiedensten Gründen  Ich muss euch auch sagen, dass mir Begriffe bzw Abkürzungen wie KDE ungefähr gleich null sagen^^ ist doch bestimmt auch was Linuxspezifisches oder? Also den eee den sie hat, is von 2011. Hat nen Intel Atom mit 2*1,66 GHz und 2gb Ram hat sie selbst nachgerüstet, hat auch funktioniert.


 Muss dich enttäuschen, ein n450 hat nur einen Kern. (1 Kern, durch HT sind es aber 2 Threads)

Hier noch was zu KDE: Klick!



Dein Problem ist, dass OpenSuse Probleme damit hat, die Windows Partition zu verkleinern. Du kannst sie nur löschen.
Versuche mal unter Windows mit der Konsole (als Admin ausführen) das: chkdsk /F

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, versuche mal mit der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung die Partition, auf der Windows ist zu verkleinern. Dann installierst du Linux auf den frei gewordenen Platz.


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dich enttäuschen, ein n450 hat nur einen Kern. (1 Kern, durch HT sind es aber 2 Threads)
> 
> Hier noch was zu KDE: Klick!
> 
> ...



Ahh ok stimmt. Also das Bild hab ich von ihr geschickt bekommen, hab es selbst noch nicht ausprobieren können. Das war quasi der gescheiterte Versuch es selbst zu probieren. Werd das dann morgen oder so mal testen was du vorschlägst. Hoffe das funktioniert, ohne die Partion platt machen zu müssen....


----------



## blackout24 (18. Oktober 2012)

GParted Live CD ist auch gut darin einfach die Festplatte zu Partitionieren. Ist eine Linux Live CD die nur fürs Partitionieren und Formatieren ausgelegt ist. Hatte damit einmal Windows geschrumpft. Beim Windows Start hat es gemerkt das was anderst ist und einmal checkdisk ausgeführt und dann war Ruhe. Klappte also auch gut.


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok Jungs hat sich soweit erstmal erledigt, die Gute hat sich's heute Morgen von ihrem Prof erklärn lasse wie es geht und es hat alles geklappt. Tausend Dank trotzdem an euch für eure Bemühungen! Euch kann man halt einfach gebrauche, wie man so schön sagt bei uns 

Beste Grüße
Niklas


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bevor der nächste hier sucht und keine Antwort findet: Ab Windows 6.x (also alles nach XP) kann man von Windows aus die Windows-Partition verkleinern. Wenn man das macht, umgeht man Probleme, die man beim Patritionieren mit Parted (unter Linux) haben könnte. So fährt sich Windows ja in der Standardeinstellung nicht komplett runter, unmounted folglich seine Partition nicht und somit meldet Linux dann völlig korrekt, dass es auf die NTFS-Partition besser nicht zugreifen sollte. Mit freiem, nicht partitioniertem Platz passiert so etwas nicht.


----------



## Blackjack89 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der nächste hier sucht und keine Antwort findet: Ab Windows 6.x (also alles nach XP) kann man von Windows aus die Windows-Partition verkleinern. Wenn man das macht, umgeht man Probleme, die man beim Patritionieren mit Parted (unter Linux) haben könnte. So fährt sich Windows ja in der Standardeinstellung nicht komplett runter, unmounted folglich seine Partition nicht und somit meldet Linux dann völlig korrekt, dass es auf die NTFS-Partition besser nicht zugreifen sollte. Mit freiem, nicht partitioniertem Platz passiert so etwas nicht.



Alles klar, danke für die Info! Gut sowas zu wissen  

MfG


----------

